# what's the word on the Fuji team Superlight?



## 94Nole (Jul 17, 2002)

I was thinking about buying my teenage son this bike for $1100 brand new, right out of the box. Can I go wrong here?


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

94Nole said:


> I was thinking about buying my teenage son this bike for $1100 brand new, right out of the box. Can I go wrong here?


I am not familier with the superlight, what does it come with. What is the frame made of. How old is your son, and how fast is he growing?


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

94Nole said:


> I was thinking about buying my teenage son this bike for $1100 brand new, right out of the box. Can I go wrong here?


Wow, $1100??? That's a steal. Where did you find it? I'd jump on that just for the sake of getting that bike for so cheap. I think the retail on the SL is ~$1900.

If he is lighter (>180lbs.), that would be an awesome bike for him. One of my teammates owns one and loves it. With his tanky Ritchey pedals, the complete weight came to just over 16 lbs. And it has Ultegra! It's definitely a climbing bike.

I would say that long term, the frame is fairly fragile. One big crash could ruin a thin-walled aluminum frame like that pretty easily. But if he is a smooth rider and doesn't crash all the time, it should be fine. The stock setup on that bike is pretty sweet, the big highlights being the American Classic Sprint 350 wheels, FSA compact carbon crank and AC BB. The matte finish on the frame is nice too (if you're talking about the 2004).
-Ryan


----------



## YNGBLOOD01 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey there, 

Team superlight is an excellent bike, and for $1100, I would do it. Rode the 2005 model, borrowed it from the LBS, a Fuji rep dropped it by and I enjoyed every mile. Would recommend it, I rode the 54 and i'm 135 pounds. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 94Nole (Jul 17, 2002)

*Thanks for the feedback*



technocycle said:


> I am not familier with the superlight, what does it come with. What is the frame made of. How old is your son, and how fast is he growing?



My son is 15, 6' tall, weighs in at about 130-140, rides about 100 miles/week (two club rides and school club ride. he generally rides with B group but has gone with the A's and hangs in with them on a 55cm LeMond Alpe d'Huez); he has an incredible passion for cycling; this year he started a cycling club at his school with a friend and now has about 7 members; his faculty sponsor has a source that can get this bike at this price (so he says); if so, I'll make available the source. I think the componentry is worth this price.

I'll have him fitted but will likely buy a 61cm.

I could ask down at the LBS, but how does one get a child involved in competitve riding, even if just for fun? We really don't have time to do a lot of travel on the weekends which is the reason for not pursuing this earlier.

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 94Nole (Jul 17, 2002)

*yeah, so he says*



Anti-gravity said:


> Wow, $1100??? That's a steal. Where did you find it? I'd jump on that just for the sake of getting that bike for so cheap. I think the retail on the SL is ~$1900.
> 
> If he is lighter (>180lbs.), that would be an awesome bike for him. One of my teammates owns one and loves it. With his tanky Ritchey pedals, the complete weight came to just over 16 lbs. And it has Ultegra! It's definitely a climbing bike.
> 
> ...


We'll see and will definitely buy it if it is true. I'll let you know if we do get it at that price.

He doesn't crash nor does he ride competitively. I am thinking seriously about changing that though trying to get him involved on a team somewhere in NE FL.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

94Nole said:


> We'll see and will definitely buy it if it is true. I'll let you know if we do get it at that price.
> 
> He doesn't crash nor does he ride competitively. I am thinking seriously about changing that though trying to get him involved on a team somewhere in NE FL.



What part of Florida are you in? Up near Jax? Closer to Daytona? Gainesville? 

I would guess near to Tally based on your screen name, but then I wouldn't call that NE Florida. 

Anyways, there are plenty of clubs and group rides in any of those 3 areas I mentioned. As for getting involved in racing... just get a USCF Junior's License for him and have him do a few races. The racing season in FL goes pretty much from St. Valentine's Day to mid-October with many race series taking off time in July and August due to the heat. 


Depending on where you are, you can always get him involved in some weekly training races. They are usually free, and run weekly, so he can see if racing is for him. At the very least it will teach him how to ride and communicate in a large group and understand group ride dynamics. I lived in Palm Coast for a couple years and there used to be a weekly wednesday night training race there, and there was a nice thursday training crit in Jax. Check with local bike shops to see what is run in your area. 

Also, here's a link to the Gainesville Cycling Club's website... there are links there to other clubs and sites.
http://gainesvillecyclingclub.org/

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## 94Nole (Jul 17, 2002)

*we're in JAX.*



russw19 said:


> What part of Florida are you in? Up near Jax? Closer to Daytona? Gainesville?
> 
> I would guess near to Tally based on your screen name, but then I wouldn't call that NE Florida.
> 
> ...


I'll call the LBSs......... thanks (nm)


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

94Nole said:


> I'll call the LBSs......... thanks (nm)


Try Champion Schwinn.. I know someone who used to work there and it's a good shop.


----------

